# Quill Type DRO that stays "ON"



## rbertalotto (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a Shooting Star DRO setup on my lathe. A while ago I added an inexpensive Igage 6" DRO to the tailstock quill. But this unit drives me crazy because it has some type of battery saver circuit and shuts itself off after a few minutes.




Do you folks know of an inexpensive (under $100) "Quill" type DRO (6") with a remote readout that remains "ON" until I shut it off. Better yet if it runs off an AC adapter rather than batteries.

Thanks!


----------



## davidh (Feb 17, 2015)

the reports i hear about remote reading igaging scales is that they remain on, and kill the battery if you don't shut them off.  mine are that way.   i believe the older models do shut off them selves. .


----------



## davidh (Feb 17, 2015)

another item i forgot, the "quill" dro is normally a direct reading one, stainless steel shaft and reader. . .not remote reading.
i may have an extra read head (the one that holds the battery) laying around here somewhere. . .


----------

